# Références station d'accueil (Universal Dock) S-Video



## Pan (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je recherche les références de l'ancienne station d'accueil (Universal Dock) Apple avec une sortie S-Video. Merci.


----------



## arbaot (6 Novembre 2011)

Apple universal dock + S-vidéo







(MA045G  A/B) 2005/2006avec - - - - - - - - - - - - (MB125G     A/B/C) 2007 sans








2006




2007


----------



## Pan (8 Novembre 2011)

Merci ! Je crois que je vais avoir du mal à en trouver...


----------



## davidgoth (9 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour , je viens d'acheter un ipod touch et je cherche aussi un dock , en faisant des recherche je suis tombé sur cette vidéo qui montre que l'on peut mettre son ipod touch 4G sur le dock prévu pour l'ipad . 

Je voulais savoir si il n'y avais pas de risque pour l'ipod touch .

Je vous laisse regarder et attend vos commentaires : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZPjsWw8tow


----------

